# And what next



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

So i reached the end of the road with the TT plus i've been looking gen1 cooper s mini's for years, so i went for it bagging a facelift R53 that needs a bit of tinkering ( i love a bit of tinkering ), i'll drag this out but i have done a few bits since becoming the custodian of this chariot, the TT was collected and off to it's new home, it did sound nice as it drove away, however this little fly is the new project.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Excellent choice. I had an R53 in this exact same colour, one of the most fun cars I've ever owned.

I sold mine as the Supercharger was on its way out, but if yours is a later facelift model it should have the Teflon coating and be less susceptible to that issue.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's the one of the last FL models, the supercharger will be coming off soon for a service, water pump and what else needs doing whilst the front of the car off.


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

These seem to be bargain basement performance at the moment. They’ve replaced Clio’s as the entry eleven track car. Some easy mods for more power. Mate of mine working in an aftermarket ecu package to liberate more power….


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

A little update after selling the TT and embracing all things r53, the first thing that made me think wtf is that you need to remove the front of the to service the supercharger and attend to well anything that's on the front of the engine, not a problem you tube vids saves you from going in blind. it is easier than it looks put it this way i'd rather this than removing a turbo from the TT.


----------

